# Painting grooves in kitchen cabinet doors.



## jcraw84263 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Painting grooves in kitchen cabinet doors* I am in the process of painting kitchen cabinet doors (about 22) of various lengths and widths. The cabinet door's panel have grooves in them that are 3⁄8"-wide x 1⁄8"-deep, that are situated 1 1/2” from the edge of the cabinet door, with four u-shaped curves at each of the door’s corners.


I have only painted one of the brown cabinets doors. I am using Benjamin Moore’s White Satin Impervo Alkyd Low Lustre Enamel. The cabinet frames are done.


My problem is: I want to paint the grooves in the cabinet doors Bella Mint (Valspar), which is latex paint. No one has this in an oil-based paint. 



When I painted the one door, the white paint gets into the grooves and builds up, from the white primer and two coats of Impervo. 



I am trying to figure out how to keep the white oil-based paint from getting into the grooves, and how to then paint the inside of the grooves Bella Mint, without getting that paint on the finished white cabinet surface.



There should be a way to make a mold to fit into the groove that will not absorb paint. I would then take the mold out (would like to re-use it), and paint inside the groove. I am not sure how to do any of this.


Any workable ideas would be appreciated?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A picture would help...

Gary


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I know exactly what you are describing as I did mine the same way once several years ago. Paint the whole door with the main color then maybe get a small artist brush and reprime the grooves let dry and paint with an artist brush. You can also carefully tape along the grooves and the curve if you can trim the tape careful enough with a sharp blade.

Make sure the main color is dry when using tape. Tape the complete groove at the corner U's. Press on the tape to get the outline of the U shaped area and very carefully with a sharp blade cut the the inside strip out and prime and paint.

Don't load the brush up too heavy to avoid getting paint under the tape.

Watch for puddles in the lower corners.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

I havnt done this so don't take it as gosple practice first.
Try priming and painting the green part first and then put a bead of silicone caulking all the way around it. Sand it down ever so slightly and paint the rest of your cabinet white then try pealing it up maybe it'll work.
I hope someone else has a much better idea than I do.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

NOOOOooo!! don't use silicone caulk on anything that will ever need to be painted. it will repel paint forever and is nearly impossible to remove the resin from the surface.

personally i would- after properly priming all as needed, paint the groove color- dont be too worried about staying inside, just wipe away any "come over " with a rag.
Then apply the door color very carefully and with little pressure with a very small nap mini roller. There are a few out that are good for this. Don't squeeze into the groove,it should ride on the edge. 
Might take a little practice- but it does work.

Edit- to be more specific- because it will need 2 coats more than likely, here is the order:
prime, paint entire door ( incl grooves) with main color, paint groves as described 2 coats (if needed), roll final main color .


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you, and sorry iid not know. Will put that away in my memmory banks


----------

